# Tuning Diamond Bows



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not tinkered with any of the "adult" models but setting them up is not hard and they shoot pretty well, shot the Outlaw last weekend and that is a nice piece for "under" $500. Tuned many a Razor Edge and it is one of the best growing archer bows out there. They are solid bows and if you shoot them well then you should consider one....


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

i have a Diamond Rock and i have a ton of fun with it. I can shoot awesome groups with it and its fast enough for me. Im shooting about 285 to 290fps with a 397gr arrow. plenty of Ke to take down an Elk if i ever draw a tag... the newer models are sporting an even faster speed than my 2008 model. Just go shoot one and you can decide for yourself... Good luck.


----------



## Pigsticker64 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are well built and shoot great. I have had a Victory, Black ice both where great. The new ones may shoot well BUT, they look and feel CHEAP.


----------



## azpowerwagon (Apr 1, 2007)

I have an 07 Black Ice that has had well over 6000 shots thru it. Easy to tune and shoots well. The lower limb cracked this past Jan. and the factory replaced the limbs with the current model. Put back together and shooting as good as ever.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

archeryshack said:


> Has anyone done much tinkering with Diamond bows? What do you think of them? I've been thinking about buying one to play with.


What model you looking at???? played with quite a few of them, still like the Marquis also


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my gf has a razor edge, and after replacing all the original components with upgraded ones she loves it, she shoots every chance she can get


----------



## Sonomer (Oct 1, 2010)

I have an 09 Stud. Some mentioned tuning issues, me personally? I love it, she's a sweet shooter and at my short DL, still puts out a decent speed. It's quiet, has a good ATA, and feels good in my hand. Of course, the Stokerized might help the quiet part...


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the 09' Iceman great bow, and self pressing:thumbs_up


----------



## j870sm (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an 07 Black Ice and still really like the bow. It shoots awsome and tunes easy. I still think it is the best diamond bow made but that is MHO. I have never had a minutes trouble out the bow and I have no idea how many times I have shot it. I couldn't even venture a guess on how many hogs I have killed with the bow. 

I just bought a new bow but only because I wanted more speed and something a little newer.


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

454casull said:


> I have not tinkered with any of the "adult" models but setting them up is not hard and they shoot pretty well, shot the Outlaw last weekend and that is a nice piece for "under" $500. Tuned many a Razor Edge and it is one of the best growing archer bows out there. They are solid bows and if you shoot them well then you should consider one....


im sorry to thread jack but have you ever ran into a prob on razor edge where the center shot is to close to riser? i was about to put a dropaway on a bow yesterday and noticed there is no way to set the centershot in line with string without vanes hitting riser it was the weirdest thing it seems by leveling and looking that it will be impossible to avoid riser contact without a small vane. it just isnt making sense. if you could pm,txt or email me that would be awesome i dont wanna clutter up this guys thread for no reason [email protected] 5058595908 . again sorry for threadjacking


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

gabe_yalch said:


> im sorry to thread jack but have you ever ran into a prob on razor edge where the center shot is to close to riser? i was about to put a dropaway on a bow yesterday and noticed there is no way to set the centershot in line with string without vanes hitting riser it was the weirdest thing it seems by leveling and looking that it will be impossible to avoid riser contact without a small vane. it just isnt making sense. if you could pm,txt or email me that would be awesome i dont wanna clutter up this guys thread for no reason [email protected] 5058595908 . again sorry for threadjacking


check the idler lean


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

RE is a 2 cam bow but the yokes can and usually do need adjustment. These bows can exhibit a decent amount of lean out of the box. They also need to have the cams sync'd after string break in 200+ shoots.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

did realize the razors edge had 2 cams. LOL 

Never shot one


----------



## BBGren (Jan 27, 2009)

My primary whitetail bow is a 2007 Black Ice with a Torqueless grip and Vaportrail strings. Super smooth draw and haven't had a single issue with it even though it has been shot alot. Make sure the starting position of the cam is good and idler lean is zero at full draw and it will shoot great. For a single cam hunting bow its hard to beat.


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Have had a 07 Black Ice and now have a 2010 Iceman FLX. Both are amazing bows, really diggin the Iceman, super quiet, shock free and accurate.


----------

